# Cold War Warriors



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Some more of the 50-year-old attic finds, reflecting a few of the bombers of the Cold War era. The Convair B-36 and the Boeing B-47 and B-52 didn't include landing gear in their kits which was why at the time I built the Russian IL-38 Bison with gear up to match the other U.S. bombers. All models are by Revell.

Thanks for looking...


Convair B-36 Peacemaker






















Boeing B-47 Stratojet






























Boeing B-52 Stratofortress




















continued..


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

continued...


Martin B-57 Night Intruder





























Boeing KC-135 Stratotanker





















IL-38 Bison


----------

